# Worming piglets



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got 4 piglets, about 30-40 lbs each and they need wormed. I've got some oral cydectin right here, has anyone used that?

Out of the oral wormers, which does everyone like best? I've always used injectable ivermectin on pigs before, but right now I don't have enough stock to justify buying a bottle. Hopefully this will be the only time I have to worm them, they'll be rotated through pasture from now on.


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

I am in for the answer.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

We never use injectable dewormers on any of our livestock. After seeing a necropsy demonstration at our local cattle auction barn, and witnessing what dewormer residue does to muscle (meat) quality, we know for sure that we made the right decision about the way we deworm.

We have always used ivermectin paste (the kind sold for horses) for deworming the pigs. You dose it at the same rate per pound.
Squeeze some on a yummy piece of stale bread, fold bread over, hand pig a dewormer sandwich, and tada! the job is done


----------



## TamBerk (Aug 17, 2010)

How about trying a natural wormer, garlic.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd use garlic as a preventative, but with babies already carrying a worm load, I've got to clear them out first before it stunts their growth or worse.

I've actually given the injectable ivermectin orally to everything but cattle. I'll pick up an ivermectin paste if I have to, but has anyone used the cydectin?


----------



## Rogo (Jan 1, 2006)

All I've ever done is feed 100% food grade diatomaceous earth (DE) daily. No commercial dewormers have ever been needed for any of my livestock or house pets. Fecal tests years ago when I started feeding DE have confirmed this. The vets started feeding their critters DE!

As a bonus, I've had no vet bills all these years.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Depending on the parasite load response to moxidectin (the effective drug in Cydectin) in swine has, from what I have read, been mixed. 

If you go forward with using it you should be cognizant of the dosing. Different types of Cydectin contain different amonts of moxidectin. For cattle, which I believe is usually injectable, it's 1.0% moxidectin. For sheep it's only 0.1% moxidectin. Big difference and neither is "right" for swine, so adjustments would need to be made not only based on the appropriate dosage per lb, but according to the active content of the wormer you have, too.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Olivehill, that helps. 
DS - not quite 2 - is giving up his naps, not that he sleeps at night either. I will cling to that as my excuse for my brain being too fried to google the active ingredient rather then just the brand name 
I'll pick up some ivermectin tomorrow to clear the little guys out.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL! When mine gave up napping we instituted "quiet time". They don't have to sleep, they just have to go to their room and be quiet -- read a book, color a picture or 10, play with quiet type toys... whatever their hearts desired as long as they were in their room and quiet. Give it a try. I always just set the timer on the stove so they knew when they heard the beep quiet time was done. First couple times he might give you some fuss over it, but be consistent and pretty soon it's just a normal part of the day, just like waking up in the morning.


----------



## highlands (Jul 18, 2004)

We primarily use garlic and in the fall the pigs get the pumpkins and seeds which are natural dewormers. Rotational grazing makes a big difference, leaving the worms behind and breaking up the worm life cycle.

But dealing with an existing worm load I would suggest going with ivermec or fenbenzole if you want to be sure.


----------



## chicamarun (Dec 26, 2006)

We use a pour-on for the pigs if they need it that badly. It's rare we use a dewormer - usually 1x per year. We've done the garlic and DE as well - but if we see worms then we use the pour-on (Ivomec I believe) because if it got that bad I really would just do that and not risk losing the pig. Most of the time its only on the ones I bring in.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

I've never seen a pour-on marketed for pigs, and have never used any pour on products on them.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Can somebody tell me what the doseage would be for pigs using DE?


----------



## Fineswine (Aug 25, 2011)

farmergirl said:


> I've never seen a pour-on marketed for pigs, and have never used any pour on products on them.


We have,and we do,lol.Seems to work as we have never had a problem either.Once a year as a maintance type of thing keeps ours looking and most importantly growing great.Pumpkins in the fall do it for free too.


----------



## Fineswine (Aug 25, 2011)

Fineswine said:


> We have,and we do,lol.Seems to work as we have never had a problem either.Once a year as a maintance type of thing keeps ours looking and most importantly growing great.Pumpkins in the fall do it for free too.


I also didnt realize what the question was meaning.I was thinking wormer additive that you "pour on" there feed not the type most use on cows.


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

CornerstoneAcre said:


> Can somebody tell me what the doseage would be for pigs using DE?


We put out a bucket of apples that is loaded with DE, the pigs eat it right along with the apples... or whatever else you want to mix it with. In the winter when we feed commercial organic feed, we mix 5 pounds with every 50# bag of feed. Never had worms, flies or stink!


----------

